# Just registered



## Augin-it (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello all. Hoping to learn the jersey surf and how to fish it. I love being near the water. Now that Im retired Id love to get to meet other surfcasters and have some friends or acquaintances to enjoy the sport. Looking forward to learning from everyone.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on your retirement.


----------



## Augin-it (Jan 2, 2021)

poppop1 said:


> Welcome...





Augin-it said:


> Hello all. Hoping to learn the jersey surf and how to fish it. I love being near the water. Now that Im retired Id love to get to meet other surfcasters and have some friends or acquaintances to enjoy the sport. Looking forward to learning from everyone.


Thank you


----------



## duskandlily (Jan 4, 2021)

I wanna fish off a pier/beach in NJ but its really cold. I got a sabiki rig, a couple of suspending jerkbaits (a larger one and a smaller one), some berkley gulp minnows/swimming mullet, a bunch of jig heads/weights, a couple of storm shad swimbaits, some cut squid and finger mullet from killer bee baits, and a 2 oz bucktail. I was thinking of cutting the cut squid into thin strips, putting them on the bucktail, and doing a slow retrieve. I was also thinking of putting the entire finger mullet on a carolina rig, or cutting it up and putting it on a hi low with the cut squid. I have no clue as to whether the sabiki works or not, but if it does, ill probably put whatever live bait i can catch on a carolina rig and live line it. I just need some tips and responses to all of this to know whether it'll work or not.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

duskandlily said:


> I wanna fish off a pier/beach in NJ but its really cold. I got a sabiki rig, a couple of suspending jerkbaits (a larger one and a smaller one), some berkley gulp minnows/swimming mullet, a bunch of jig heads/weights, a couple of storm shad swimbaits, some cut squid and finger mullet from killer bee baits, and a 2 oz bucktail. I was thinking of cutting the cut squid into thin strips, putting them on the bucktail, and doing a slow retrieve. I was also thinking of putting the entire finger mullet on a carolina rig, or cutting it up and putting it on a hi low with the cut squid. I have no clue as to whether the sabiki works or not, but if it does, ill probably put whatever live bait i can catch on a carolina rig and live line it. I just need some tips and responses to all of this to know whether it'll work or not.


Everything you mentioned can work and it's better than being inside if you can stand the cold. If it were 4-5 months down the road you would have better luck, but it's fishing, you never know, have fun,...pop.


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

